# Making Mozzerella an Ricotta cheese By Da Bunny



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2011)

THIS IS SOOOO COOL!....I can picture the Bunny doin' this...JJ


----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 25, 2011)

Great post!...Out of curiosity, why didn't the Balls hold their shape?...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 25, 2011)

Great thread!

I've been wanting to make Mozz cheese for some time.

This may be the motivation I needed.

Thank-you for sharing it with us!


----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Great post!...Out of curiosity, why didn't the Balls hold their shape?...JJ


thats a very good question... Its merely a prefferance

My preferance is to have the cheeses take on da shape of the Bowl

cuz I think its pretty to deliver like that...

if you prefer a ball..

Just leave it in the Ice water longer..

the cool will set the form.




SmokinAl said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I've been wanting to make Mozz cheese for some time.
> 
> ...


_Yet we are not done yet.._

_ders still da Ricotta an YOU don't wanna miss out on that_

_cuz Its from da SAME MILK we have been using..._


----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## damrs (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## teeznuts (Nov 25, 2011)

Where can citric acid and rennet be purchased? What do I do if I don't have access to fresh squeezed milk?


----------



## alelover (Nov 25, 2011)

That is outstanding. Great post. I see you really did it the old world whey with 2 chairs. I love it.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 25, 2011)

Great post. Thanks for taking all the great pics and posting the process. This is of special interest to me as one of the moderators of this category.

I am working on getting my supplies ready so I can make cheese for my new pizza oven

Here are some links I am looking at to purchase supplies 

http://www.cheesemaking.com/

http://www.cheesemaking.com/goodmilklist.html

http://www.cheesesupply.com/

Thank you again for the great post


----------



## michael ark (Nov 25, 2011)

Your  quite skilled i would say.


----------



## ellymae (Nov 25, 2011)

Very cool thread - thanks or the info.


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 25, 2011)

That is some delicious looking cheese.  You are a gifted bunny to make all that cheese, and do I detect a Cajun accent?

Thank you for teaching us!


----------



## damrs (Nov 26, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *teeznuts*
> 
> 
> Where can citric acid and rennet be purchased?


http://www.cheesesupply.com/advanced_search_result.php?s_i_d=1&keywords=rennet  _WAY over priced $12.00 for 2oz_

http://www.cheesesupply.com/advanced_search_result.php?s_i_d=1&keywords=citric+acid  _again Way over priced $8.10 for 8oz_

--------

_Better prices I like this place for the list of places in your area to get Fresh Milks_

_and yes have ordered from here in the past. Great cust. service an quick shipping._

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/Search.aspx?searchTerms=citric+acid&submit=true  _8 Oz for $5.95_

http://www.cheesemaking.com/store/Search.aspx?searchTerms=rennet&submit=true  _2 Oz of rennet $6.50 _

---------

_  order from here Last time when We could not make it into da BIG city to the wines an beers Brew shop._

_was very pleased again with cust. service an shipping._
[h2]http://www.cellar-homebrew.com/store/product.php?productid=982&cat=0&page=1
Citric Acid:[/h2][h2]1 & 1/2 Teaspoons weigh = 0.18 oz's[/h2][h2]cost $1.39 for 2 oz[/h2][h2]or[/h2][h2]$6.99 for a Pound or 16 oz
--------------------
http://www.cellar-homebrew.com/store/catalog/Liquid-Animal-Rennet-2-oz-p-1026.html
Liquid Animal Rennet
cost $7.50 for 2 fluid oz
{so If I have this correct}
3 teaspoons = 1/2 fluid oz
so the bottle holds 12 teaspoons cheese calls for 1/4th teaspoon
so a bottle would make 48 gallons of Milk
--------------------------
Den all ya have to do is find a Friendly milk cow
or better yet
a 
Friendly Milk Cow Man[/h2]
Quote:


teeznuts said:


> What do I do if I don't have access to fresh squeezed milk?


_Dats another good question being asked.
Now I never have used store bought Milk
so can ONLY go by what da books say about that.
and they say:_
*For store-bought milk*, because Pasteurization removes calcium from solution, you may need to add a small amount of *calcium chloride* to aid coagulation and form curd which does not fall apart when you stir it. The desired concentration of CaCl2 is usually specified as 0.02%. This would mean adding 3.6g CaCl2 to 5 gal of pasteurized milk. My measurements indicate that 3.6g of crystals = ~3/4 tsp. Thus 3/4 tsp crystals/5 gal = ~0.02%. You should completely dissolve the CaCl2 in about 1/4 cup water before adding it to the milk. Add it slowly with thorough stirring. You should be able to purchase CaCl2 at brewer's supply house. Also, it is the (non-NaCl) deicer that is plant friendly. [You might be able to use CaSO4 (plaster of Paris) in a highly diluted state, tho it is much less soluble than CaCl2.]

plaster a paris???
yep dats what it Honestly says.
yet you can use all kinds of Milks...
---------
da book also says:
Cheese can be made from whole milk (3.5%), 2% or from skimmed milk. However, remember that the richness of flavor of the cheese is related to the amount of butterfat in the milk.
You can use pasteurized cow's milk, raw cow's milk, goat's milk, sheep or even horse's milk. All will make cheese, each with its unique flavor.


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 26, 2011)

It is a great post. you got a great Sense of humor. i love home made cheese, i do most of my cheese at home it is real fun.

well done


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 26, 2011)

Great thread thanks for posting it. Cheese making is one of the things I want to get into I have started acquiring some of the equipment but then got kinda side tracked. What other kinds of cheese do you make?


----------



## damrs (Nov 26, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Great thread thanks for posting it. Cheese making is one of the things I want to get into I have started acquiring some of the equipment but then got kinda side tracked. What other kinds of cheese do you make?


don't have any fancy equipment...

so keep it pretty simple

mozerella, ricotta, provolone an cheese curds. da basic No press cheese.


----------



## dave54 (Nov 27, 2011)

http://www.junketdesserts.com/junketrennettablets.aspx

    Great post!

  another rennet tablet source

 I've used milk from the grocery store and it works BUT make sure It's from a local dairy farm

 and the freshest you can get ,it'll make more cheese 

   Also SOME food chains carry the above rennet ,it's usually by the ice cream toppings .


----------



## damrs (Nov 27, 2011)

dave54 said:


> http://www.junketdesserts.com/junketrennettablets.aspx
> 
> Great post!
> 
> ...


Hey dave.. may I ask you did Flavor change with the store bought milk?

since I have no access to a Goat have found myself quiet often looking Cross eyed at the

 Goat Milk in the grocery store..

MMMMMMM the thoughts of farmer cheese with Goat milk..

Or Imageen FRESH Feta how wonderful that would be?

yet never knew any one who used store milk befor..

so.... Am asking.. Hows the Flavor with processed milk?


----------



## dave54 (Nov 27, 2011)

DaMrs said:


> Hey dave.. may I ask you did Flavor change with the store bought milk?
> 
> since I have no access to a Goat have found myself quiet often looking Cross eyed at the
> 
> ...


----------



## michael ark (Nov 27, 2011)

Dave have you tryed half and half?


----------



## dave54 (Nov 27, 2011)

here's a link to find organic milk ,meat,etc in your state 

 (scroll down to map)

http://www.eatwild.com/products/index.html


----------

